# Como modificar software de manejo de puerto paralelo win xp



## Nanobot (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola que tal? soy nuevo en el foro y no saben las vueltas que di y todo lo que pregunte para hacer un p*!$ nuevo tema. Pero ya esta. Mi duda es como puedo modificar un programa de manejo de puerto paralelo de win xp. El programa es diyk74 y lo que quiero hacer es, en vez de apretar un click en el boton de encendido y despues en el de apagado, quiero mantener apretadu una tecla. Es para manejar dos motores cc y hacer una simple mano robotica. desde ya agradezco su lectura y respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2008)

Tienes el codigo fuente del programa ?
o solo un ejecutable ?


----------



## Nanobot (Feb 29, 2008)

es un ejecutable


----------

